# Birch/poplar staining



## WOODWORKER MARINE (Mar 29, 2011)

I am working on my first big project, I am in the process of making my wife a hutch cabinet and it's almost complete!!!! She first wanted it painted white, so I am making it out of birch plywood and poplar. She now has changed her mind and wants it to be stained in a dark walnut color. Will these two types of wood stain evenly and not leave any dark or light spots??? Also, is it adviseable to use tack cloths to wipe off wood dust after sanding and prior to staining??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WOODWORKER MARINE said:


> I am working on my first big project, I am in the process of making my wife a hutch cabinet and it's almost complete!!!! She first wanted it painted white, so I am making it out of birch plywood and poplar. She now has changed her mind and wants it to be stained in a dark walnut color. Will these two types of wood stain evenly and not leave any dark or light spots??? Also, is it adviseable to use tack cloths to wipe off wood dust after sanding and prior to staining??


The two different woods will not stain the same, the Birch plywood will stain pretty good but the poplar will usually splotch if it is wiped. The only way I have seen poplar look good stained was sprayed. Another thing you could do is age it with Ralph Lauren Tea Stain, which will do good on both woods. Here is our poplar cabinets without the tea stain and with the tea stain.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

If your backs against the wall you can try some Minwax Pre-Stain wood conditioner http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17411 can be bought at Lowes or Home Depot too. I have had awesome success with it with birch and pine. Stains even, prevents splotching, and helps blend the two species together. Though, I would be worried about the greenish tones in the poplar not playing ball. That and the visual differences in the wood grain is why I didn't edge with poplar. Use a couple of scrap pieces and see how they turn out. 

This pic is birch with pine edging for a cabinet door for my current project. First coat of stain after the pre-stain. They are hung now and look great.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Checking in on ya, what did you decide to do?


----------



## WOODWORKER MARINE (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey JimRich, thanks for checking up on me and my decision. After doing some further checking, I have decided to do what you advised me of doing, using a pre-stain wood conditioner. I have read on other sites that Minwax is alright to use but Rockler has a better pre-stain conditioner(can't remember the name right now). Either way I will be doing some checks with scarp pieces. Once I get this project completed I will send out some photos. 

Thank you,

Woodworker Marine


----------



## cocojo (Dec 31, 2014)

JimRich said:


> If your backs against the wall you can try some Minwax Pre-Stain wood conditioner http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17411 can be bought at Lowes or Home Depot too. I have had awesome success with it with birch and pine. Stains even, prevents splotching, and helps blend the two species together. Though, I would be worried about the greenish tones in the poplar not playing ball. That and the visual differences in the wood grain is why I didn't edge with poplar. Use a couple of scrap pieces and see how they turn out.
> 
> This pic is birch with pine edging for a cabinet door for my current project. First coat of stain after the pre-stain. They are hung now and look great.


Hi Jim,

Could you please be king enough to tell me what kind of stain color and finish you put on those cabinet doors? I'm trying to achieve the same color for my cabinets.


thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jim hasn't been here since 2011. The color he used looks more like a dye stain to me that was sprayed. If you look close at it the stain it is streaked where he didn't spray it uniform. I believe if I was going to make that color I would use Mohawk Finishing Product Ultra Penetrating Stain in burnt sienna with maybe a little red mixed in.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

yes , I did a birch book case. I put down a med brown dye from general finish first , and let it dry. Then I did as Steve said mixed a light brown with merlot, 3 to 1 ratio.Turn out nice .with the dye first made it nice .


----------



## cocojo (Dec 31, 2014)

ricko said:


> yes , I did a birch book case. I put down a med brown dye from general finish first , and let it dry. Then I did as Steve said mixed a light brown with merlot, 3 to 1 ratio.Turn out nice .with the dye first made it nice .


Ricko, you mind posting a pic?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

I will when I figure out how on here?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

pictures ?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

there is pictures in my profile . How do you post in reply?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't use a phone. All I can tell you is how to upload from a computer. Click on the post reply or quote. Right above where you type your message is a paper clip icon. It will take you to a menu where you can upload a picture from your desktop. Once you select the picture click upload and wait for it to load. Once it loads click on close window and it will be there when you post your message.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*book case*

here is book case


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*book case*



ricko said:


> here is book case


nooo? mmmm


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you find this page?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*birch*

Yes Steve
I can get to that page select picture, and from there is were I am having issues


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

From that page, click "Browse" find and click on your picture then click "upload". Once the picture is there, click "close window". Once you have done that, scroll *down* to submit, *do not scroll up* and click submit or the picture will not be there.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It may be your picture is too big. My camera takes pictures about 6'x8' and won't load when 9"x12" uploads well. I have to run the pictures through paint or photoshop and resize the pictures before I try to upload them here.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*book case*

hi see if this works


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

ok steve when I select picture , it goes into box beside browse , but is not uploading ?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

ricko said:


> ok steve when i select picture , it goes into box beside browse , but is not uploading ?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*rocking chair*

think I may have it figured out


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

*posting*

ok steve thanks , Helps if I would have hit up load lol


----------

